# Walnut book match coffee table top



## Williams64 (Jan 10, 2015)

Hey guys. Have a question on joinery for a coffee table. I'm between a beginner and intermediate woodworker. One of the projects I'm working on is a live edge coffee table. But I'm probably going to end up with a different style build. The first is a pair of book match slabs and the legs were going to be 3x3 with a 3x3 at bottom. I was wondering what the best options were for attaching the top since it's 2 slabs and approx 1/2" gap between the 2 slabs the whole length after completed. I attached a picture of somewhat idea of the leg style. I've never worked with a top like this and joining everything properly. Thanks guys hope to hear some good ideas to help me


----------



## 2lim (Aug 30, 2009)

The legs in that picture are welded steel. The tops of those legs will have plates welded to them that allow for wood screws, or machine screws(with inserts) to hold the top on. You can do the same thing with wooden legs, but steel tends to allow for a more slim or light design, without compromising structure.

The only advice otherwise is to make oval holes in the top plates so that the screws can slide just a little bit to allow for wood movement, especially on larger live edge pieces.

Simon


----------



## Williams64 (Jan 10, 2015)

Yeah I uploaded that picture to show the design/shape of legs I'm doing but will be 3x3 cherry. And since the top is 2 pieces. Steel would be way easier lol after you screw them on wouldn't have to worry much about being sturdy.


----------

